# UV Light for 5ft Vivarium



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Im in the process of getting info together for a 5x2.5x2.5 viv.
Just wondering if the 48" arcadia strip light is most suitable for a 5ft long viv?

EDIT : Also, what is the difference (besides price) between using an arcadia light fitting and a regular B&Q light fitting.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

What are you keeping in the viv?


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh sorry, most important part missed out lol. A bearded dragon.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You would be far better to use a 39watt. D3+ 12%HO T5. 

Twice the light and as such twice the UV push per watt than T8.flicker free and waterproof also.

You could use a lamp, controller and reflector or the 39w slimline fitting which is a complete kit.

Heat and light at one end, cool and shade at the other

John,


----------



## Ralphie (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh good, thats what I have at the moment, the 34" strip, wasnt sure if I needed to go up to the next length as the new vivarium will be 5ft. 
Thanks for that John. :2thumb:


----------

